# Desktop machine for video editing



## Krow (Oct 19, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: *Video Editing. Quite heavy duty, with films as long as half an hour. Software: Adobe Premiere Pro CS5.*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: *Yes.*

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: *42k (can be extended to 50k only if the performance benefits make it worth the money)*

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: *No (maybe later, but not now)*

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: *Windows 7 Ultimate x64*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: *1TB.*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: *22", if in budget 24".*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: *7.*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: *It is for a friend, who will get it done by an assembler (PrimeABGB or ITWares)*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: *In 10 days.*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: *Maximum performance for video editing as of today.*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: *Kbd, mouse, mousepad.*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: *Friend will buy from Mumbai. Shops: PrimeABGB or E-Lounge*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: *Need a UPS and speakers as well as a decent roomy cabinet as the computer will be located in a place not well ventilated.*


----------



## Cilus (Oct 20, 2010)

@ your budget an AMD 6 core config with an Nvidia Card will be best. The 6 core will help you in all the heavily multi-threaded applications you mentioned and CUDA support, present in almost all the applications you mentioned, will give you significant performance boost due to the presence of an Nvidia card

Phenom II 1055T @ 9.4k
MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.8k
Kigston 2 X 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 4k
Seagate/WD 1 TB with 32 MB Cache @ 2.9k
NXT Gama @ 1.5k
Corsair VX 450 @ 3.5k
BenQ G2220 HD @ 7.3k
LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 0.9k
Zotac GTX460 768MB GDDR5 @ 10.9k

Total 46.2k + Vat


----------



## vwad (Oct 20, 2010)

Cilus said:


> @ your budget an AMD 6 core config with an Nvidia Card will be best. The 6 core will help you in all the heavily multi-threaded applications you mentioned and CUDA support, present in almost all the applications you mentioned, will give you significant performance boost due to the presence of an Nvidia card
> 
> Phenom II 1055T @ 9.4k
> MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.8k
> ...



Good Rig there cilus bro !! Can 1055T replaced with II x4 965 ? How much performance difference will be there ?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 20, 2010)

vwad said:


> Good Rig there cilus bro !! Can 1055T replaced with II x4 965 ? How much performance difference will be there ?



If the Rig is destined for gaming, then X4 965 would have been the best option due to its 3.4 GHz speed and games are not at all optimized for 6 cores.

But as a multimedia rig, X6 1055T will offers some significant performance boost (up to 30% to 40%) in the editing applications like adobe CS4, Video encoders as most of them are multi-core aware and heavily multithreaded.
So Phenom II X6 is a better choice here.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cilus said:


> @ your budget an AMD 6 core config with an Nvidia Card will be best. The 6 core will help you in all the heavily multi-threaded applications you mentioned and CUDA support, present in almost all the applications you mentioned, will give you significant performance boost due to the presence of an Nvidia card
> 
> Phenom II 1055T @ 9.4k
> MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.8k
> ...



.
.
I'd suggest among the following cards.
Ati FireGL V5600 @ 14.2
Ati FireGL V7600 @ 10.1
Ati FireGL V7700 @ 11.8
Leadtek Quadro FX580 @ 10.7K
.
And its NZXT GAMMA @ 2.1K.
Also, i dont think gamma would be necessary. Zebbi bijli might suffice.
Also, VX450 would me too much for the aforementioned gcards, so I'l suggest FPS SAGA II 500w @2.2k.
.
Also its kingston. Typo.
Btw, have prices fallen so down?
4GB @ 4K?
G2220 @ 7.3k?
Are these street prices?


----------



## vwad (Oct 20, 2010)

Will Intel's So called HD Graphics Technology of i5-661 along with H55 based BioStar HD Mobo be of any help in this regard ?


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, the machine will be used for editing and occasional gaming and movies. But wait,

GeForce GTX 285 (Windows and Mac OS)
GeForce GTX 470 (Windows)
Quadro 4000 (Windows)
Quadro 5000 (Windows)
Quadro FX 3800 (Windows)
Quadro FX 4800 (Windows and Mac OS)
Quadro FX 5800 (Windows)
Quadro CX

These are supported GPUs for GPU acceleration in Premiere. LINK

I don't think 460 is supported. 

Can I please have an Intel config as well. Just for comparison. I am open to both.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 20, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> I'd suggest among the following cards.
> Ati FireGL V5600 @ 14.2
> ...



Ya, Op can also go for Professional cards, but then he has to abandon gaming completely. 
Regarding Ram price, now Kingston and Transcend Rams are available @ 2k in Kolkata also. Some other brands like Dynet or Hynix are available @ 1.7k also.

And the price of G2220HD was 7.3k for almost 1 months now. I purchased it 1 months ago @ 7.3k


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^yes. Workstation cards are pretty much useless for gaming.
But their performance as with professional work is better than normal cards.
.
Its good to hear that prices have fallen up at ur place. 1 months ago, when i asked for 2220 to a local shopkeeper here at wardha, he told me 8.6k.
Lol.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 20, 2010)

Krow said:


> Well, the machine will be used for editing and occasional gaming and movies. But wait,
> 
> GeForce GTX 285 (Windows and Mac OS)
> GeForce GTX 470 (Windows)
> ...



out of these cards you can get 470 for gaming and editing and all if you want.

original credit - Cilus(nice to have you back yaar, where were you for all these days) - 

Phenom II 1055T @ 9.4k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
Kingston 2 X 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 4k
Zotac GTX470 GDDR5 @ 17k
WD 500GB Blue @ 2k
LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM elite 430 @ 2.6k
BenQ G2220 HD @ 7.3k

Total - 52.4k

But i dont think it wont work with gtx460..its just that 470 will give more performance..

i suggestion from my side is also that leave 470, get 460 and get 6gb ram instead.

for intel - 
Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
MSI H55M P33 @ 5.3k
rest same...


----------



## Cilus (Oct 20, 2010)

Again great modification by Jas. Krow, if Premiere supports GTX 470 then it must support GTX 460. I think GTX 460 is a relatively new entry and the list of supported graphics card is simply not updated.

And Jas, sorry yaar for being not in here. Actually I was in Kolkata, enjoying Durga Puja with my family and friends. Just came back today morning only.

And Happy Daussera to all of you.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 20, 2010)

^^same to you
thanks..

yes i too think because of new entry gtx460 is not listed..


----------



## vwad (Oct 20, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Again great modification by Jas.



Indeed. Mods/Admin should rename his nick to JustCover Singh, because he covers everything in anything. :adore:


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^pronounced "just conversing"...
.
Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## vwad (Oct 21, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> ^^^pronounced "just conversing"...
> .
> Keep up the good work bro.



he he yes :claps:


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Phenom II 1055T @ 9.4k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
> Kingston 2 X 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 4k
> Zotac GTX470 GDDR5 @ 17k
> ...


Can we have a 1TB HDD and possibly a better cabby? I am not very happy with my CM Elite 330.

I am looking at the NZXT Gamma, which seems a better option, as suggested by Cilus.

The hex core AMD seems better for Premiere too.

Comparison



> But i dont think it wont work with gtx460..its just that 470 will give more performance..
> 
> i suggestion from my side is also that leave 470, get 460 and get 6gb ram instead.


Found a hack.

It says that to use GTX460 for MPE, we need a 1GB GDDR5 version. How much is that for?

VX550W still has a 5 year warranty right?


----------



## pegasus (Oct 21, 2010)

X6 1055T
ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 (ATX, no gfx, SB850, SATA 6Gbps, USB3, good overclocking with less power consumption, ...)
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
(or M4A87TD EVO ASUSTeK Computer Inc.)
2x2GB DDR3 1333/1600 Mhz RAM
1TB Seagate 7200.12
GTX460 1GB
Corsair VX550
NZXT Gamma

VX550 still has 5 year replacement warranty afaik.
Get a 24" LCD if possible.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2010)

@KROW
i have mentioned elite 430 not 330. 430 is even better than gamma.
zotac gtx460 1gb costs 12.7k..BTW also take a look at msi cyclone 1gb gtx460 at 13k.


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Jaskanwar, I checked out the cabinet. It looks just like what I wanted for my friend. Elite 430 has a bottom mounted PSU and black interiors. Thanks a lot for the suggestion. Sorry for my ignorance. 

Thanks pegasus too. 

Okay, updating! The more I google, the more confusing it gets.

Adobe Forums



> If you are willing to invest in a CPU, that you know will carry a heavy performance penalty and will be easily outperformed by anything Intel, go ahead. For video editing, AMD is way behind Intel, because of the lacking SSE extensions, that are heavily used during encoding. So the short advise is: No.




Gizmodo



> In general, more cores mean better performance with multithreaded encoders and nonlinear editors, but there's more to the story than cores. Phenom II X6 chips continues to feature a three-issue execution core vs. the Core i3/5/7 processors' four-issue execution core. Against its natural competitor, the similarly priced 2.8GHz Core i7-860, the 1090T is at a big disadvantage, with encoding times in both Premiere Pro CS3 and Sony Vegas Pro 9 taking about 22 percent longer. HandBrake saw the 1090T do a little better, but AMD's hexa-core was still about 14 percent slower than Intel's quad. The closest the 1090T came to that chip was in our MainConcept Reference encoding challenge. The 1090T does a lot better against the Core i5-750, which doesn't have the advantage of HyperThreading, but the 750 is also $100 cheaper.



Anandtech

Most of the benchmarks including that of Sony Vegas Pro 8 favour i5 760, with the exception of some (not all) multi-threaded ones.



Now, overall, going by benchmarks, i5 760 looks to be the better alternative.

I spoke to my friend and he says that he can do with a 500GB HDD and that he does not want to apply the hack to use CUDA with Premiere Pro CS5. So, he will have to go for GTX 470 minimum. Now the good news is that HD6850 and 6870 kick the crap out of the GTX 460 and 470 apparently. So, can we see some price cuts soon?

Why do I see the Zotac GTX 470 @ 17.5k and the other GTX 470s at 20k or more?

So now the config looks something like this:

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
*MSI H55M P33 @ 5.3k*
*Kingston 2 X 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 4k*
Zotac GTX470 GDDR5 @ 17.5k
WD 500GB Blue @ 2k
LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM elite 430 @ 2.6k
BenQ G2220 HD @ 7.3k

Total: 55k approx.

I have not yet done my homework for the motherboard. Is the MSI H55M P33 the most VFM motherboard?

Instead of 2x2GB, can we have a 1x4GB module? Since he is going for video editing, why not let him have the option of using the 16GB if in case he wants to in the future? How much does the 4GB module cost?

Also, I checked that the Corsair DDR3 1333MHz module (2x2GB) can be had for 4.4k, so I guess we should opt for that instead, if 1x4GB is expensive.

Need a good set of speakers too. a 5.1 will be nice, but probably unnecessary. Good 2.1 please.

Kbd + mouse should cost about 0.7k.


Sorry for too many questions.


----------



## pegasus (Oct 22, 2010)

Intel Core i5 760 
ASUS P7P55D-E LX (ATX, USB 3.0, SATA 6Gbps, good features and layout)
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
2x 2GB DDR3 1333MHz/1600MHz - 4K-4.5K
GTX470 
500GB Seagate 7200.12
DVD Writer
Corsair VX550W
CM elite 430 

some thoughts-
Get a 1TB drive if possible.
Budget constraints else he could have got 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz now- not much difference in price between 4x2 and 2x4 for the regular variety iirc.
*www.deltapage.com/list/index.html
Get a single 4GB stick only if you are sure he will get the other stick not too far into the future.
Else 2x2GB shoud be ok for him for now and he may add 8GB kit later (i prefer buying kits from good brands and using RAM in pair/triple).
Corsair XMS3 4GB(2x2) kit was 4.5K at Lamington road. 1333 kit may be cheaper i feel.
The 6GB 1600MHz XMS3 sticks had SPD data for 1333MHz at CL8, maybe the 4GB kit may have the same.
I prefer a good ATX mobo, esp for heavy-duty work rigs.
If windowed side panel is not required, the NZXT Gamma for 2.1K is very VFM and has good build quality.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2010)

pegasus said:


> some thoughts-



The 1x4GB stick seems to be for 4.9k. So I guess it is out! I saw a great offer on TE. Mushkin RAMs are for 3.6k (2x2GB). I guess I'll ask him go for those.

1TB HDD only if budget permits.

I will look up motherboards before discussion. Thanks for the help pegasus. 

And Gamma/Elite 430 will be the choices. Whichever is available.


----------



## vwad (Oct 23, 2010)

Dont hesitate to run for shops but please get elite 430, its really marvelous


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay, we need a UPS as well for this machine. Will APC 650VA be enough?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Krow ?? Wat happened to ur Phenom 940 system !!


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^ its for his friend i suppose.
See question no. 9.


----------



## melisssaparker46 (Oct 29, 2010)

one thing for sure. you need a very high end computer for that.

one thing is for sure. you need a very high end computer.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Hey Krow ?? Wat happened to ur Phenom 940 system !!


It is at home and running great! 


toad_frog09 said:


> ^^^ its for his friend i suppose.
> See question no. 9.


Yeah, it is.


My friend bought the core i5 system. I will post his final config and prices soon.


Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## meiji_singh (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey guys. This is Jay, Krow's friend. I got the rig on 29th. Super-thanks to all you ppl (esp Krow, Pegasus, Cilus and Jaskanwar)! Here's the rig with the prices (the shop guy said he adjusted the installation charges in the prices. anyhow)-

Intel Pentium core i5 760 2.8 Ghz - 9650

Gigabyte P55 USB 3L (Full ATX, with USB 3.0) - 8200

Corsair Tw3X4G-1600C9 RAM - 4000

1 TB Seagate HDD - 2750

Zotac Nv GeForce GTX 470 pci express card - 17500

Corsair 550W PSU - 4800

Cooler Master 430 cabinet - 2650

22" BenQ LCD Monitor (G2220 HD - full HD, but no HDMI, btw) - 7650

Speaker Altech Lansing VS 2621 - 1650

APC 650 VA UPS - 3100

Asus DVD Writer 24x - 1050

Microsoft Combo Wired kb-mouse - 650

Installation charges - 350

TOTAL - 64k
(slightly above my budget , mom wasn't too happy)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 31, 2010)

meiji_singh said:


> Hey guys. This is Jay, Krow's friend. I got the rig on 29th. Super-thanks to all you ppl (esp Krow, Pegasus, Cilus and Jaskanwar)! Here's the rig with the prices (the shop guy said he adjusted the installation charges in the prices. anyhow)-
> 
> Intel Pentium core i5 760 2.8 Ghz - 9650
> 
> ...



Awesome especially RAM price 4GB for 4K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 1, 2010)

congrats, nice purchase


----------



## vwad (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice Purchase. Good Rig. With Nvidia Card, you can play games too.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 6, 2010)

meiji_singh said:


> Hey guys. This is Jay, Krow's friend. I got the rig on 29th. Super-thanks to all you ppl (esp Krow, Pegasus, Cilus and Jaskanwar)! Here's the rig with the prices (the shop guy said he adjusted the installation charges in the prices. anyhow)-
> 
> *Intel Pentium core i5 760 2.8 Ghz - 9650*
> Gigabyte P55 USB 3L (Full ATX, with USB 3.0) - 8200
> ...




How come he got i5 760 for Rs.9650 ??? Where do u stay ???
Here in Mumbai its not less than 10k ... 
If I`m wrong plz let me know where I can get it on Lamington Road ...


----------



## meiji_singh (Nov 8, 2010)

I got my entire rig from Prime ABGB, bro.

It's in Lamington Road.

Computers Hardware, Peripherals, Cameras, Laptops, Gaming Equipment Tech Heaven, Thin client Lamington Road, Mumbai

(Call them for the price quote. although they do bargain a little if u politely ask  )


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2010)

Great purchase. Hope the rig is serving its purpose.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 13, 2010)

Great purchase bro, congratulation. Don't forget to post some pics of your beautiful rig.


----------



## vwad (Nov 13, 2010)

meiji_singh said:


> I got my entire rig from Prime ABGB, bro.
> 
> It's in Lamington Road.
> 
> ...



Their site seems to be having some problem. When I checkout to see my shipping cost, I am offered to select shipping method but there is nothing to select, just blank white space and when I click next, it says you must select shipping method to continue. LOL. If there is nothing to select, how can one select ? 

I tried with FF, IE and Opera, result is same.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 13, 2010)

meiji_singh said:


> I got my entire rig from Prime ABGB, bro.
> 
> It's in Lamington Road.
> 
> ...




Dude when I asked the prices ... 
They said they won`t reduce even a penny less than the price stated on the net !!! They said its the best price they can offer .... 

Plz lemme know how U managed to get lower prices ....


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2010)

^Did you go to the shop? If not, go there, make your purchases and bargain when all components are finalised. That is what I did.


----------



## meiji_singh (Nov 16, 2010)

i second Krow. bargained @ the shop. they do that. btw i guess prices of gtx 470 et al will decrease since ATI released new models. and heard something of this type about i5 series too (pls do correct me if i'm wrong)

@ Cilus - bro, i'll post pix as soon as i can.


----------

